# Nerds sind die besseren Menschen



## Track11 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten. Ich stehe kurz davor meine Semesterarbeit zu beenden und nach vielen Recherchen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das klassische Kellerkind für die Zukunft Deutschlands wichtiger sein könnte, als das normale Durchschnitsindividuum. Bevor ich hier mehrere Auszüge präsentieren möchte, würde ich euch gerne folgende sieben Fragen stellen:
1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
5- Bist du Atheist?
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis?
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis?


Lieben Gruß

Track11


----------



## ricoroci (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja habe ich (wenn ich das mit meinen 17 Jahren so sagen darf )
2. Nop, alles paletti daheim
3. Joaaa
4. JA! 
5. Nein
6. Ja
7. Nein (kommt aber darauf an bei was)


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. nein
3. Ja, Schule hab ich (mit recht guten Noten) geschafft, kämpf mich jetzt durch die Uni
4. Ja, und wie
5. Nein, wobei ich mit keiner konkreten Religion was anfangen kann
6. Ja
7. Glaube ja, bin nonstop am Labern


----------



## ryzen1 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. Ja
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Nein


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja, sie verläuft positiv^^
2. Nope
3. Ja, ist sie
4. Ja
5. Rechtlich noch nicht, persönlich definitiv ja.
6. Ja
7. Nope (außer bei gewissen Themen in Kombination mit gewissen Leuten, ist aber wohl normal^^)


----------



## 442 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. Nein
3. Ja, nur noch eine Prüfung zu erledigen 
4. Ja
5. Nein
6. Ja
7. Selten vielleicht, aber kommt vor (Haben nicht alle Forenleute ein hohes Mitteilungsbedürfnis? )

Hoffe das hilft deiner Semesterarbeit


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2014)

1. ja
2. nein
3. ja
4. ja
5. ja
6. ja
7. nein


----------



## alm0st (2. Juni 2014)

1 - Ja
2 - Ja
3 - Ja
4 - Ja
5 - Ja
6 - Ja
7 - Nein


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Juni 2014)

1- Ja
2- Nein
3- Ja
4- Ja
5- Ja
6- Ja
7- Ja (subjektiv vermutlich nein  )


----------



## Roundy (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja (bis wann zählt die?)
2. Ne
3. Joa (bin noch dran)
4. Ja
5. Ja (same like _chiller_ )
6. Ja 
7. Nein... (edit: so beim drüber nachdenken... vllt nen bissl )
Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. Nein
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja, muss aber noch aus der Kirche austreten. Ich sehe mich aber als Atheist.
6. Ja
7. Ich denke schon, ja ^^


----------



## Kusarr (2. Juni 2014)

1- jup
2- nein
3- jup
4- joa
5- jup
6- jo
7- ähm .. glaub ned?! .. ka


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja 
2. Nein 
3. Ja (mündliches Abi steht noch aus, ansonsten ist es ok) 
4. Ja  
5. Ja (bin nicht in der Kirche, aber man kann die Existenz von Gott oder ähnliches weder beweisen, noch kann man seine Nicht-Existenz beweisen) 
6. Nein  
7. Nein


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juni 2014)

1. ja
2. nein
3. ja
4. ja
5. ja
6. ja
7. nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? *Ja
*2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle? *Ja*
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? *Ja, später sah es sogar besser aus*
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? *Jepp
*5- Bist du Atheist? *100%*
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis? *Türlich
*7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis? *Manchmal vielleicht aber eher unbewusst*


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

40078 unbewusste Posts *duck*
(und dieser sehr sinnvolle Post illustriert mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis)


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Nein
2. Nein
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Nein


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2014)

1- Ja
2- Nein
3- Ja
4- Nein
5- Ja
6- Ja
7- Nein


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Bis zum 7ten Geburtstag ja - danach NEIN
2. Ja (3 Scheidungen und ein Todesfall) und ja
3. Ja (1996 mittlere Reife, 1999 Gesellenbrief, 2009 Fachhochschulreife)
4. Ja
5. Ja - ich schwör´s bei Gott 
6. Ja
7. Nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> 40078 unbewusste Posts *duck*
> (und dieser sehr sinnvolle Post illustriert mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis)



Ich wusste das so etwas kommt


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. Nein
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Schwer das objektiv zu beantworten


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? *Ja
> *2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle? *Ja*
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? *Ja, später sah es sogar besser aus*
> 4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? *Jepp
> ...


 
Kann man für mich übernehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> 7. nein


 
*MEEEEP* Vielleicht sollten andere Fragebögen für bestimmte Nutzer ausfüllen ...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
> 4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
> ...



1. Ja.
2. Nein.
3. Ist sie immernoch.
4. Ich hoffe nicht 
5. Halbwegs.
6. Ja.
7. Ja.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juni 2014)

1. (Ja)
2. Ja
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Nein


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

1. Ja
2. Ja
3. Ja
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Ja

.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Juni 2014)

1.Nein eher nicht
2.Ja 
3. Ja
4.Yo 
5. J
6. Mehr oder weniger
7. Hmm, bin ein reflektierender Mensch und mir fällt ehrlich gesagt schon auf, dass ich ein Bedürfnis habe mich mit mitzuteilen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Juni 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> 1. Ja 2. Nein 3. Ja (mündliches Abi steht noch aus, ansonsten ist es ok) 4. Ja 5. Ja (bin nicht in der Kirche, aber man kann die Existenz von Gott oder ähnliches weder beweisen, noch kann man seine Nicht-Existenz beweisen) 6. Nein 7. Nein


Naja, die Aussage;
"Man kann Gottes Nicht-Existenz nicht beweisen" 
ist paradox da wenn ich sage, dass es einen magischen fliegenden Esel gibt und du es nicht widerlegen kannst, es nicht direkt richtig ist. Der Fakt, dass es für Gott keinen "Beweis" gibt, ist Beweis genug für seine Nicht-Existenz. Verstehst du? Ich kann nicht Behauptungen ohne Fakten die diese stützen, aufstellen und dann erwarten, dass diese widerlegt werden.


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2014)

Was meint der Threadersteller mit "besseren" Menschen?
Sowas wie eine Herren- oder Herrscherrasse?

Oder denkt er, dass digitale Analphabeten die Weltherrschaft
übernehmen? Wenn sich die Wissenden und Gelehrten vor der
dummen Masse rechtfertigen muss?

Und überhaupt: der Nomen "Kellerkind"..? Wie soll oder kann 
ich das verstehen? Ähnliches wie.. "Natasha Kampusch"?



Nein
Ja
Nein
Ja 
Nein
Ja
Nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2014)

> Was meint der Threadersteller mit "besseren" Menschen?
> Sowas wie eine Herren- oder Herrscherrasse?
> 
> Oder denkt er, dass digitale Analphabeten die Weltherrschaft
> ...


 Das wohl eher weniger sondern wie man sich als Mensch gibt


----------



## worco (3. Juni 2014)

Was ist das überhaupt für ein komischer Thread? 
Keine Erklärung was er meint oder will, kommt da nachher eine statistische Auswertung, verglichen mit einer Normgruppe(und wer ist das überhaupt)?
Was sind die Kriterien für "ja" und "Nein" (z.B. Sozialkritisch?).
So ein Unfug.


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2014)

Bis heute ist ja nicht mal klar, was ein "Nerd" überhaupt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach genau die selben Durchschnitts-Proleten, Mitläufer und
Pseudo-Urban-Provinzler, wie wir alle andern auch.

Nur dass diese sich mit übergroßen Brillen, Justin Biber-Frisuren, Starbucks-
Pappbecher und "Sheldon Cooper"-Avataren von John Doe und Jenny Average 
abgrenzen möchten. Sich mit Dingen schmücken, die sie nicht darstellen und
nie zugehörig sein werden.

Aber tun das nicht alle wohlstandsverwöhnten, (spät-)pubertierenden Konsum-
Konformisten?


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
5- Bist du Atheist?
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis?
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis?

1. Ja.
2. Nein
3. Ja.
4. Ja.
5. Nein
6. Ja.
7. Ja/Nein. Ersteres schon. Letzteres nicht einmal ansatzweise vorhanden.

edit:
Geltungsbedürfnis mag oft auch auf einem höheren Mitteilungsbedürfnis basieren, doch setzt Mitteilungsbedürfnis kein Geltungsbedürfnis voraus.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
> 4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
> ...


 
1) Ja
2) Ja
3) Definiere erfolgreich   Schule habe ich jedenfalls gut abgeschlossen,  hänge jetzt aber im Studium, wo es eher schleppend vorwärts geht.
4) Ja
5) Ja,  obwohl ich Religion prinzipiell unterstütze
6) Ja
7) Ganz verschieden.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Bis heute ist ja nicht mal klar, was ein "Nerd" überhaupt ist.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach genau die selben Durchschnitts-Proleten, Mitläufer und
> Pseudo-Urban-Provinzler, wie wir alle andern auch.
> ...


 
Besser hätt' ich es jetzt auch nicht ausdrücken können, ich frage mich da schon, warauf hier der TE diese "These" genau fußt.

Wenn er dieselben "Nerds" meint, die mir jetzt einfallen, fällt es mir verdammt schwer, das in irgend einer Weise nachzuvollziehen. Die Nerds sind eigentlich diejenigen, die mangels Selbstbewusstsein/Akzeptanz sich lieber in ihrer Welt einigeln, nie richtig erwachsen geworden sind, auf Frauen schimpfen, weil sie keine abbekommen und über kein Durchsetzungsvermögen verfügen. In freier Natur wären das die, welche praktisch als erste - vielleicht abgesehen von den Veganern/Vegetariern (wobei die oft selber Nerds sind) - verspeist werden würden. 

In 50 bis 100 Jahren, wenn die Erde durch Rohstoffausbeute vor der nächsten großen Katastrophe oder Arm-gegen-Reich Revolution steht, da sehe ich noch viel schwärzer, wenn die "Nerds" den Großteil der Masse ausmachen würden. Einfach weil keiner von denen körperlich was mit sich anzufangen weiß oder in ganz schweren Zeiten irgendwo über handwerkliche Talente verfügt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde als Nerds eher stark Technikaffine Menschen definieren. 

1. Ja
2. Nein
3. Jein. Sie läuft, aber da ich faul bin hab ich da doch noch Verbesserungspotental.
4.Ja
5. Jup
6. Ja
7. Wenn es in einen Bereich geht in dem ich mich wahlweise gut auskenne oder ne eigene Meinung zu habe rede ich da meist recht viel

@TE Wie definierst du Nerds?


----------



## worco (4. Juni 2014)

Nerds=Technikaffin? ich würde mich als sehr Technikaffin bezeichnen, trotzdem das komplette Gegenteil eines Nerds...


----------



## Euda (10. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten. Ich stehe kurz davor meine Semesterarbeit zu beenden und nach vielen Recherchen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das klassische Kellerkind für die Zukunft Deutschlands wichtiger sein könnte, als das normale Durchschnitsindividuum. Bevor ich hier mehrere Auszüge präsentieren möchte, würde ich euch gerne folgende sieben Fragen stellen:
> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
> ...


 
1. Ja
2. Nein
3. Jein - Gymnasiale Oberstufe und 8er-Schnitt
4. Ja
5. Ja
6. Ja
7. Nö


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

1- Ja
2- Nein 
3- Bisher Ja, aber die Mathematik will nicht so ganz <.< 
4- Ja 
5- Ja 
6- Jo, viele  
7- Nein, nicht direkt, außer man ist selbst betroffen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2014)

X-Calated schrieb:


> 3- Bisher Ja, aber die Mathematik will nicht so ganz <.<


 Das ist normal    Ich glaube, Mathe ist immer und überall das größte Problem


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist normal    Ich glaube, Mathe ist immer und überall das größte Problem



Nö... mathe is easy (10 klasse Gymnasium) 
Sprachen sind da nich so meins...
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nö... mathe is easy (10 klasse Gymnasium)
> Sprachen sind da nich so meins...


 Ihr seid noch beim Rechnen, freu dich schonmal auf richtige Mathematik     In der Oberstufe gibts da einen kleinen Vorgeschmack drauf, aber richtig ätzend wird erst höhere Mathematik im Studium ...


----------



## Offset (14. Juni 2014)

Bei mir will die Mathematik auch nicht so richtig, aber Physik läuft dafür umso besser.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid noch beim Rechnen, freu dich schonmal auf richtige Mathematik     In der Oberstufe gibts da einen kleinen Vorgeschmack drauf, aber richtig ätzend wird erst höhere Mathematik im Studium ...



Ja ich weiß komplexe zahlen und co^^ 
Hab ich dann nächstes Jahr dank Vertiefungsmathe 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid noch beim Rechnen, freu dich schonmal auf richtige Mathematik     In der Oberstufe gibts da einen kleinen Vorgeschmack drauf, aber richtig ätzend wird erst höhere Mathematik im Studium ...


 
Sign...
Als einziger in der Klasse 10 (Bestnote) in Mathe im Abschlussjahr, und jetzt am Studium quäl ich mich mit Müh und Not irgendwie durch die Klausuren...

Sprachen liegen mir hingegen recht gut...
Im Deutschen hab ich nen grauenvollen Akzent (Südtiroler Dialekt, der nicht ganz weg will), n Italiener hat mich aber erst mal gefragt, ob ich n paar Jahre an ner italienischen Schule war, und jemand hat gar mal gemeint, ich hätte n paar Jahre in England gelebt - Englisch und Italienisch scheinen mir zu liegen^^


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sign...
> Als einziger in der Klasse 10 (Bestnote) in Mathe im Abschlussjahr, und jetzt am Studium quäl ich mich mit Müh und Not irgendwie durch die Klausuren...
> 
> Sprachen liegen mir hingegen recht gut...
> Im Deutschen hab ich nen grauenvollen Akzent (Südtiroler Dialekt, der nicht ganz weg will), n Italiener hat mich aber erst mal gefragt, ob ich n paar Jahre an ner italienischen Schule war, und jemand hat gar mal gemeint, ich hätte n paar Jahre in England gelebt - Englisch und Italienisch scheinen mir zu liegen^^


 
Ich glaube, im Studium quält sich jeder in Mathe  

An meinen Sprachen müsste ich mal arbeiten ...    aber immerhin ist mein Deutsch ziemlich gut und auch nahezu akzentfrei


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, im Studium quält sich jeder in Mathe
> 
> An meinen Sprachen müsste ich mal arbeiten ...    aber immerhin ist mein Deutsch ziemlich gut und auch nahezu akzentfrei


Dann hast du mir schonmal was voraus, Norddeutsche halten mich für nen Schweizer... Okay, in letzter Zeit bin ich immer zu faul, Hochdeutsch zu reden, und fall in so ein Mischmasch aus Dialekt und Hochdeutsch zurück, das klingt echt seltsam. Aber man verstehts.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dann hast du mir schonmal was voraus, Norddeutsche halten mich für nen Schweizer... Okay, in letzter Zeit bin ich immer zu faul, Hochdeutsch zu reden, und fall in so ein Mischmasch aus Dialekt und Hochdeutsch zurück, das klingt echt seltsam. Aber man verstehts.



Lebe hier zwar eigentlich in so nem mischmasch aus allemnisch und schweizerdeutsch um mich rum, wage aber zu behaupten, mein deutsch sei sauber 
Gruß


----------



## Koyote (14. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten. Ich stehe kurz davor meine Semesterarbeit zu beenden und nach vielen Recherchen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das klassische Kellerkind für die Zukunft Deutschlands wichtiger sein könnte, als das normale Durchschnitsindividuum. Bevor ich hier mehrere Auszüge präsentieren möchte, würde ich euch gerne folgende sieben Fragen stellen:
> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
> ...



1. Nein.
2.Ja.
3.Bin E2 auf der Oberstufe und hab die ersten Klausuren so gut geschrieben, dass ich mich in der zweiten Phase zurücklene und teilweise einfach 0 Punkte abgebe, da das Zeugnis eh keinen jucken wird solang ich bestehe.
4. Durchaus.
5. Ich bin zwar in dem Katholischkram drin aber da der unterricht eher Belustigung ist und das eh alles quatsch ist werde ich aus dem kram aussteigen und ich bin mir sicher, dass da oben keiner schwebt.
6. Nein. 
7. Naja... wenn es um Taktien in Spielen oder so geht schon. Ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? ja
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle? nein
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? mehr oder weniger
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? kann man so sagen ja
5- Bist du Atheist? nein
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis? ja
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis? kommt drauf an bei was.


----------



## torkol (14. Juni 2014)

1) Ja
2)Nein
3) Bisher schon
4) Jo
5)Nein
6) Natürlich
7) Nein, nur mit bestimmten Personen die ich lange kenne (bin eher schüchtern)

Viel Glück bei deiner Arbeit!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Lebe hier zwar eigentlich in so nem mischmasch aus allemnisch und schweizerdeutsch um mich rum, wage aber zu behaupten, mein deutsch sei sauber
> Gruß


 Schriftlich in der Tat. Aber mach mal Urlaub im Norden. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es dir dann so geht wie mir 2001: Der häufigste Satz, den ich hörte war: "Kannst du das nochmal auf Deutsch sagen?"
Ich hatte damals eine Mischung aus Muttersprache (Schwäbisch) und Schweizerdeutsch "im Hals" und echte Verständigungsprobleme im Norden (also nördlich von Mannheim ).


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2014)

Oh Gott, Schwäbisch versteht man echt noch schwerer als Südtirolerisch


----------



## Offset (15. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Schwäbisch versteht man echt noch schwerer als Südtirolerisch



Sag jetzt nix gegen Schwäbisch... ist ein ziemlich witziger Dialekt.


----------



## Roundy (15. Juni 2014)

Das kommt drauf an wie lange man zuhört^^ 
Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten. Ich stehe kurz davor meine Semesterarbeit zu beenden und nach vielen Recherchen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das klassische Kellerkind für die Zukunft Deutschlands wichtiger sein könnte, als das normale Durchschnitsindividuum. Bevor ich hier mehrere Auszüge präsentieren möchte, würde ich euch gerne folgende sieben Fragen stellen:
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> 
> Track11



ALso mal vorneweg, ich bin Schweizer.




Track11 schrieb:


> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?


Ja.



Track11 schrieb:


> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?


"friedliche" Scheidung 2007



Track11 schrieb:


> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?


Die ist noch in Arbeit. Ich habe die Matur mit einem 2er-Schnitt bestanden (Français je t'aime bien ) und gerade in der Ausbildung zum Notfallsanitäter.



Track11 schrieb:


> 4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?


Sehr



Track11 schrieb:


> 5- Bist du Atheist?


Ja



Track11 schrieb:


> 6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis?


Ja.



Track11 schrieb:


> 7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis?


 Überhaupt nicht


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

Was ist hier eigentlich draus geworden, kommen wir noch in den Genuss der Auswertung unserer antworten?
Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> 1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
> 2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
> 3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
> 4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
> ...



1.Ja an sich schon, auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl hatte ne gute Chance verpasst oder bestimmte Gelegenheiten nicht genutzt zu haben 
2.Nein
3.Ja  bis jetzt aufjedenfall,aktuell im Studium 
4.Jap definitiv
5.Ja,wobei ich den Sinn von Religion zum Teil verstehe,und auch höhere Mächte für möglich erachte,aber ich will halt auch Beweise 
6.Ja klar
7.Nein denke nicht

Zu dem Titel,auch wenn ich nicht genau weiss,was der TE meint,so finde die Aussage doch etwas naja komisch

Erstmal was ist ein Nerd?Für viele bin ich schon nen Nerd,weil ich DarkSouls spiele und mich lange über das Kampfsystem usw unterhalten kann
Genauso kenne ich aber auch andere die zb viel CS zocken und über Taktiken reden
Also ist ein Nerd ein Vielzocker?
ja aber wann spricht man von Vielzocker? Ich zocke mal viel bei Ferien,sonst wenig - was bin ich denn jetzt?
Oder ist ein Nerd ein Gamer,der nicht das soziale Umfeld sucht?
Glaube ich nicht,Gaming besteht aus riesigen Communitys,da kommt man schon oft genug unter die leute
Oder ist ein Nerd immer ein dickes Kind was kein Sport macht,Schule schmeisst und sich ungesund ernährt?
Ne also jetzt mal im Ernst,mich stört der Begriff Nerd etwas,weil das schwierig zu definieren ist
Meistens verbindet mit Nerd viele Klischees ,etwas gar Unnormales,aber was ist schon normal? 

Ich sehe auch nicht,wo Nerds die bessere Menschen sein sollen,wie immer gibt es in jeder Gruppe auch Extreme
Ein Mensch,der nur zockt und sich wenig mit seinem Umfeld auseinandersetzt,hat später schwerwiegende Probleme sich in der Gesellschaft einzubinden
So ist das halt,man muss eben die Balance finden
Aber nun gut würde gern wissen,was der TE jetzt genau meinte ^^


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

@Kinguin:
Naja...
Ich glaube, das musst du nicht so hinterfragen.
Er hat sich halt einen Eyecatcher als Titel gesucht, damit viele drauf klicken.
Da war "Nerds sind die besseren Menschen" doch in Ordnung. 
Trotzdem stimmt deine Ausführung natürlich.

Ich glaube, deine Antworten braucht er mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## Track11 (30. November 2014)

Das geht noch bis zum nächsten Samstag


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

bekommen wir dann ne Auswertung?
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. November 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? Geht so, aber eher ja
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle? Nein nur 2004 Tod meines Opas - war nicht tragisch da ich klein war
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? Ja
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? Ja
5- Bist du Atheist? 101%
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis? Nein, je weniger die Leute über einem wissen desto weniger können sie das Wissen gegen einem nutzen
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis? Wie meinen ?


----------



## Track11 (30. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> bekommen wir dann ne Auswertung?
> Gruß



Klar


----------



## Zybba (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok, dann mach ich auch mal noch mit.

1- ja
2- Eltern geschieden
3- nein
4- ja
5- ja
6- ja
7- nein


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Dezember 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? Könnte besser gewesen sein. Hat mich aber vielleicht genau deshalb nachdenklicher gemacht.
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle? Nein. Aber meine Mutter hat ihre Mutter sehr früh verloren. Dann hatte meine Mutter vor ein paar Jahren Krebs. Hats aber überstanden.
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? Jein. Abitur ganz zum Schluss verhauen. Bin jetzt aber in meinem zweiten Ausbildungsjahr und habe die Fachhochschulreife.
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? Ja
5- Bist du Atheist? 100%. Wobei ich zum Buddhismus sympathisiere. 
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis? Nein, je weniger die Leute über einem wissen desto weniger können sie das Wissen gegen einen nutzen. (Sorry SpeCnaZ, is bei mir genau so )
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis? Geltungsbedürfnis, definitiv nicht. Mitteilungsbedürfnis...kommt mal vor.


----------



## DerMega (2. Dezember 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?
  - Abgesehen vom schulischen Mobbing? Ja.
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?
  - Nope
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?
  - Ja
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?
  - Ja
5- Bist du Atheist?
  - Ja
6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis?
  - Ja
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis?
  - Ich denke schon. Obwohl es mich nervt. ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Dezember 2014)

1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung? Geht so. In der Schule gabs immer paar Leute, die ich nicht so positiv in Erinnerung hab, aber ansonsten ja, viel gezokkt, viel draußen gespielt und zuhause fast nichts für die Schule gemacht
2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?Ja.Ich lebe bei meiner Mutter, meinen Vater und dessen Verwandte kenne ich eigentlich nicht.
3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich? Joa. Abitur mit einem durchschnittlichen Ergebniss gemacht(mit Lernen wärs besser gewesen) Naja und nu weiß ich immernoch nicht weiter, Studium angefangen, Studium abgebrochen, das nächste Studium sollte dann aber Ergebnisse bringen
4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch? Ja
5- Bist du Atheist? Keine Ahnung  Ich hab viel Interesse am Shintō, Buddhismus und ähnlichem, aber bin wohl überwiegen Atheist.
 6- Kennt dich jemand auf vertrauensvoller Basis? Nein, je weniger die  Leute über einen wissen desto weniger können sie das Wissen gegen einen  nutzen. (Sorry SpeCnaZ, is bei mir genau so[Ich musste mich auchmal bedienen.] ) Es gibt halt einfach niemanden, dem ich alles anvertrauen kann bzw. keiner der in vielen Punkten ähnlich denkt wie ich und da schweige ich dann lieber.
7- Hast du ein höheres Mitteilungs/Geltungsbedürfnis? Mitteilungsbedürfnis nein, Geltungsbedürfnis naja geht


----------



## uka (3. Dezember 2014)

1- jo
2- nö
3- jo
4- jo
5- jo
6- jo
7- Ich würde ja nein sagen, aber in meiner Abteilung würden sie wohl ja sagen (muss wohl auch sein als Teamleiter) - im TS zumindest ein höheres Mitteilungsbedürfnis


----------



## Kinguin (6. Dezember 2014)

ich hoffe die auswertung kommt bald ^^ der TE hat mich recht neugierig gemacht


----------



## Track11 (6. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Leute.
Meine Arbeit hat nichts mit den jeweiligen Fragen zu tun. Ich habe in mehreren Foren versucht ein Thema zu erstellen, dass möglichst viel Diskussionen hervorrufen sollte. Dazu habe ich vielerlei Themenbereiche als Fragestellung  bereit gestellt. Der Aufbau ist bei 6 allgemeinen und einer forenspezifischen Frage. In unserem Fall also die erste. Die Resultate sind eigentlich relativ klar und identisch mit Foren aus anderen Themenbereichen. Einzig die nicht technischen Foren (Ein Forum, welches über zB Liebe / Beziehungen/ Ökotrophologie/ handelt) entfachten hitzige Diskussionen zu allen Fragestellungen. 

Kurz gefasst: Alle wissenschaftlichen und technikbasierenden Foren wurden geordnet beantwortet und man hielt sich an das Manuskript des Threaderstellers. 


Die genaue Auswertung werde ich jetzt in den nächsten Tagen für alle anderen Foren angehen. Das hier ist kein Copy&Paste Text, da ich hier schon länger aktiv bin und die PCGH User definitiv die ordentlichsten waren. ( in anderen Foren gibt es eine abgewandelte Art dieses Threads derzeit mit über 2000 Postings. 

Ich bedanke mich nochmals


----------



## JimSim3 (6. Dezember 2014)

Großes Kino!


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Leute.
> Meine Arbeit hat nichts mit den jeweiligen Fragen zu tun. Ich habe in mehreren Foren versucht ein Thema zu erstellen, dass möglichst viel Diskussionen hervorrufen sollte. Dazu habe ich vielerlei Themenbereiche als Fragestellung  bereit gestellt. Der Aufbau ist bei 6 allgemeinen und einer forenspezifischen Frage. In unserem Fall also die erste. Die Resultate sind eigentlich relativ klar und identisch mit Foren aus anderen Themenbereichen. Einzig die nicht technischen Foren (Ein Forum, welches über zB Liebe / Beziehungen/ Ökotrophologie/ handelt) entfachten hitzige Diskussionen zu allen Fragestellungen.
> 
> Kurz gefasst: Alle wissenschaftlichen und technikbasierenden Foren wurden geordnet beantwortet und man hielt sich an das Manuskript des Threaderstellers.
> ...



Interessante Studie,  aber wie war denn die Auswahl der Fragestellung  eingeschränkt? 

Du hättest nur einen Post mit "Nvidia ist schei** und AMD regiert die Welt!" machen müssen, und wir hätten hier den dritten und vermutlich auch gleich noch den vierten Weltkrieg begründet


----------



## informatrixx (7. Dezember 2014)

> _1- Hast du deine Kindheit positiv in Erinnerung?_
> _2- Leben deine Eltern in Scheidung / Gab es familiäre Zwischenfälle?_
> _3- War deine schulische Laufbahn erfolgreich?_
> _4- Bist du ein sozialkritischer Mensch?_
> ...


_

1 - ja
2 - nein
3 - nein (ich war einer der Schlechtesten)
4 - ja (zwischen Reichtum <-> Armut)
5 - ja (meine Meinung: Gott ist ein Energiefeld ohne Wesen)
6 - ja (paar Kumpels / Freunde)
7 - ja (Anerkennung macht glücklich)_


----------

